

IRS Exposes SSNs in Database of Public Tax Filings - LarryKleist
http://threatpost.com/irs-exposes-ssns-in-database-of-public-tax-filings/101261

======
Shalle
Don't really see why this would be something to actually care about, many
countries publish SSN's publicly.

